# Announcement: Alpha ‘国甲’(Type A)’s official English name. Winner……



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 22, 2010)

*
‘Alpha’!!!!!
*
Announcement: Finally we get the new official name of ‘国甲’(Type A). It is ‘Alpha’!!!!!

Haiyan's cube-Haiyan and Haiyan's cube-memory belongs to Alpha,but we will never change 
the name of Haiyan's cube.

Thanks for so many friends give us so beautiful a name. Actually this great name is determined 
by you, by every cuber.

The winner is Innocence and Joey! I have sent some gifts to Joey. When the official version
of Haiyan’s cube-memroy released, I will send Joey more cube.

Innocence, please contact me. I will give you two Haiyan’s cube-memroy, two Haiyan’s cube.Aplha II and Alpha 5.

Please help us to change the name of type A to Alpha in your shop. I'd appreciate it. We will product a 
new packing box with Alpha write on it. The cube shop who is sailing the type A now, please contact me. 
I will supply the new packing for free. It is also free shipping.
Since we have registered the official name Alpha, please help us give it a correct name.

I'm much obliged to everybady for helping us.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 22, 2010)

Alpha... Cool


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 22, 2010)

thats what I voted for!


----------



## deepSubDiver (Mar 22, 2010)

Alpha sounds great, good choice!
Will the packaging of the cubes be in English?


----------



## Daniel Que (Mar 22, 2010)

"I use an Alpha Cube."
Could be misheard as "I'll fac u... be..."
(I know this because if my first name was Alpha [for some strange reason] then that's what it would sound like when put together with my last.)

Cool name anyway, and good job Joey and Innocence, for thinking of the name (before anyone else did) and taking the prize.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 22, 2010)

deepSubDiver said:


> Alpha sounds great, good choice!
> Will the packaging of the cubes be in English?




Yes. the packaging of the cubes will be in English.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 22, 2010)

> Cool name anyway, and good job Joey and Innocence, for thinking of the name (before anyone else did) and taking the prize.



I don't really know which way to take that.

Hai Yan, I'll send you a PM very soon.


----------



## joey (Mar 22, 2010)

I just realised.. we can shorten Alpha.. to Type A 

anyway, I'm glad it changed to something I think is "sensible".

and yay more cubes


----------



## Innocence (Mar 22, 2010)

joey said:


> I just realised.. we can shorten Alpha.. to Type A
> 
> anyway, I'm glad it changed to something I think is "sensible".
> 
> and yay more cubes



A little slow on the uptake there. .

anyway, hi 5! We is teh winners.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 22, 2010)

ALPHA FTW


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 22, 2010)

YAY this is the name I voted for!!! My main speedcube is an Alpha 5!!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 22, 2010)

the reason i voted for alpha is because the greek letter is "A", so we could still refer them as "A5", "AV", etc.

congrats to the weaners!!


----------



## Edward (Mar 22, 2010)

Yay, and we can still call it Type A (A for alpha :3)


----------



## Radu (Mar 22, 2010)

Good luck Haiyan in developing this cubes further!


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 23, 2010)

pablobaluba said:


> Good luck Haiyan in developing this cubes further!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 23, 2010)

Edward said:


> Yay, and we can still call it Type A (A for alpha :3)


Please help us call it Alpha. Thank you.


----------



## teller (Mar 23, 2010)

Excellent! Let it be known, then, that _the Alpha Haiyan Memory is the greatest cube in the entire universe!_


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 23, 2010)

Yay! good job, joey & innocence


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 23, 2010)

teller said:


> Excellent! Let it be known, then, that _the Alpha Haiyan Memory is the greatest cube in the entire universe!_



It's actually still Haiyan Memory.


----------



## lorki3 (Mar 23, 2010)

I use an alpha v cube


----------



## Faz (Mar 24, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> I use an alpha v cube



Wow you are dumb.

Hehe, I can reply to noob comments on youtube by saying I used an Alpha-5.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 24, 2010)

I wanted lighting cube


----------



## 0xyg3n (Mar 24, 2010)

finally the name is alpha
it's a nice name

hope the alpha's product will become the leading cube


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 24, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> I wanted lighting cube



Lighting na thats silly, lightning would be way more badass.

I really like Alpha tho, sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> lorki3 said:
> 
> 
> > I use an alpha v cube
> ...



Methinks you are the one that is dumb. He was saying he uses an Alpha V(5) type cube.

And yes, you can. Big difference there.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 25, 2010)

Innocence said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > lorki3 said:
> ...



nah you are dumb.

it's called the "Felik's style" sarcasm.



PS: im also joking.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> I use an alpha v cube



I never knew V-cube made Alpha cubes!!!

EDIT: Lol :fp sarcazzm


----------



## Faz (Mar 25, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Lol yes I am dumb. I connected v-cube :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Felik's



Lol. Felik pluralised? I know Feliks is weird spelling, but it isn't like Rubik's, Felik's Pretty similar sure  



Spoiler



I don't know why I'm picking on you for one mistake, and making a big deal about it 



Edit: I was trying to make faz's name go under Rubik's, but ss automatically put faz's name to the left hand side.

Edit 2: This was a confusing post.


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 26, 2010)

When is the new A 5 model coming out


----------



## Athefre (Mar 26, 2010)

Why not just the Athefre Cube? Much less 80s cheesy than Alpha Cube.


----------



## Edward (Mar 26, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> When is the new A 5 model coming out



Alpha 5 .


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah when


----------

